# Xeon 1240 v2 is equivalent to i7 3770??



## QARTS (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello,
My current config-
AMD FX 8120 at stock
MSI 970A G46
HyperX fury 8GB 1866
7TB WD HDD(4+3)
Asus Strix GTX 970 4GB
XPro 550W PSU.

Alright so am thinking to switch to Intel now.
Since upgrading to Ryzen is way beyond my budget so my only option here is Xeon 1240 v2 and i've got reviews that its almost on par the performance of an i7 3770!!
Is it true??
Also am not gonna do any sort of Overclocking!!
What u'll suggest me?
As within the same price am getting an Xeon 1240 v3 and an i7 2600 so am tilting towards the Xeon one!!
All help appreciated!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 10, 2017)

I own. Xeon 1231v3 4c+4t, & it performs right about where my 4790 does. As long as your cool with no iGpu.

iirc, the 1231v3 was the best bang for the buck. Some newer xeons have the igpu also though


----------



## QARTS (Aug 10, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I own. Xeon 1231v3 4c+4t, & it performs right about where my 4790 does. As long as your cool with no iGpu


So should i go towards the Xeon side?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 10, 2017)

i would if its cheaper, as long as no iGPU doesnt bother you. unless you intend to OC, you wont be able to with a xeon properly


----------



## QARTS (Aug 10, 2017)

Yepp,am not into overclocking and also am gonna stick with my 970 for a few years frm now!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 10, 2017)

I too own a GTX 970 , mine is a reference Nvidia card.

The xeon is in my daughters pc, w/ one of my 970's. Its is a very capable 1080p pc.  It should serve you well for a few years as long as you don't expect above 1080p ,and keep suitable settings


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 10, 2017)

http://ark.intel.com/compare/65719,65730


----------



## Komshija (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, that Xeon performs almost exactly as the i7 3770. Keep in mind that Xeon 1240v2/v3 isn't much of an upgrade over the FX 8120. If you can get an i7 3770K or, even better, Xeon E5 1650 v2 for the reasonable amount of money, that would be great.


----------

